# Where to find PT92 17 shot mag's



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

I am looking to buy a few more mag's. Anyone has a site they buy from that has good quality and also have them in stock....

Looking for 2 or 3 more 17 shot mags


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

From lurking on various boards I've seen cheaperthandirt.com and midwayuse.com mentioned as low price suppliers of quality items. I haven't purchased from them, so I'll watch to see if anyone else who has used either company to respond.


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks


----------

